# Autotrail Bathroom Sink



## 108892 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi,i need to replace my white bathroom sink on my 696g,could anyone tell me where i can get one from?
Many Thanks. :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try here
chapter


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Chris

Failing any responce from the below answer.
Give Ken a try at 
Magnum Caravans in Grimsby
Tel 01472 353520
I went in to his place on the off chance of a shower tray for my Dakota.....and he had one on the shelf and at a reasonable cost
Paul


----------



## 108892 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you for your quick replys, anywhere else to try? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

You could try caktanks

http://www.caktanks.com/index.htm


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

You could try Autotrail if you can wait until 2011 for delivery.


----------



## 108892 (Dec 28, 2007)

Autotrail were a dream to deal with,ordered thursday-arrived monday.very good service.


----------

